# hieki roof lite popping up



## gadjo (Apr 3, 2008)

we had a bit of brezzy ride back from Sandringham on Sunday especially across the Humber Bridge and the Hieki Roof lite popped up twice, 2 questions really 

a) is this normal
b) is there any thing i should be doing to prevent this

my vans a Cheyenne 696 low bed

Cheers


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We came home from Wales on sunday and it was very windy. Our heiki was lifting (never did it before) so we pulled into a layby and I found that I hadnt fully wound it down- I thought I had. Once I'd given it an extra couple of turns it was ok


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

as Pollydoodle said. When the Heiki is wound down and closed, you really do need to keep winding the handle until it stops, then wind back half a turn. The "slack" needs to be taken out of the mechanism or the roof will pop up.


----------



## gadjo (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for that must wind it up tighter :wink:


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rapido 7065+*

The huge Skyview hatch on our Rapido 7065+ popped off its clamps when a large artic pased going the other way on an N road somewhere in France
It went off like a rifle shot and scared the proverbial out of me. I thought that w3e had hit the truck
Fortunately no obvious damage; I am going to drive more slowly down non dual carriage way roads to avoid the vacuum effect
Happy Wheels
Skimbo


----------

